# Black Friday!!!!



## Vapourshark (27/11/14)

This is the first time I'm a vapor this time off year and I must say that I'm surprised that there is no Black Friday specials running.

I see it's starting to catch on in South Africa.
Anyone expecting a baby any time soon, check out Sticky-fudge online. Awesome specials on great baby clothes. Up to 80% off. Also I see checkers and a bunch of other stores are jy jumping on the bandwagon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/11/14)

I think Takealot also has a Black Friday special.


----------



## Sir Vape (27/11/14)

We gonna have a couple tomorrow and No not on the Sir Vape Juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (27/11/14)

Kinda pointless cause we don't do thanksgiving. Won't say no to a special though

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (27/11/14)

Gambit said:


> Kinda pointless cause we don't do thanksgiving. Won't say no to a special though



Like we need *another *reason to spend all our money on damn vape gear 
Every friday is "Vape Friday"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## KieranD (27/11/14)

We have a Vape Meet on Saturday  there are your specials right there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (27/11/14)

this black friday nonsense is utter bullcrap. oh look the yanks are having a yearly blowout sale that happens over one of their special long weekends. wow, does this have anything to do with us as south africans? no, but lets copy the farking idea and try and make money out of it. the can take their black friday nonsense and shove it where the sun don't shine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapourshark (27/11/14)

Wow, sorry for bringing it up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Moist (27/11/14)

ET said:


> this black friday nonsense is utter bullcrap. oh look the yanks are having a yearly blowout sale that happens over one of their special long weekends. wow, does this have anything to do with us as south africans? no, but lets copy the farking idea and try and make money out of it. the can take their black friday nonsense and shove it where the sun don't shine.



Considering the specials that people have on Black Friday in America, I'll gladly take it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tom (27/11/14)

Its also happening in germany. Amazon started on Monday already. I scored a nice soundbar .... 61% off normal price

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> We gonna have a couple tomorrow and No not on the Sir Vape Juice


Geez I nearly had a heart attack now. Then again with the price of Sir vape juice it was an early black Friday lol


----------



## ET (27/11/14)

sorry if i came over a little harsh, lack of food and chocolate tends to make me end up a wee bit snarky. if it is becoming a worldwide thing like herpes and ebola and the kardashians, ah well  R5 a beer at checkers tomorrow for everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (27/11/14)

K cool I'll call Sir Friday then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ConradS (28/11/14)

Following ..


----------



## MorganSa (28/11/14)

It does not matter it is Black Friday or Green Sunday, the point is the price is lower than usual...I still have passion in BLK...


----------



## ShaneW (28/11/14)

ET said:


> this black friday nonsense is utter bullcrap. oh look the yanks are having a yearly blowout sale that happens over one of their special long weekends. wow, does this have anything to do with us as south africans? no, but lets copy the farking idea and try and make money out of it. the can take their black friday nonsense and shove it where the sun don't shine.



Best you go vape some green juice and chill... Before you pop a vain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (28/11/14)

ShaneW said:


> Best you go vape some green juice and chill... Before you pop a vain



hi my name is ettiene and i suffer from road rage. the sheer amount of idiots on the road is beyond my ability to rationally comprehend. add to the mix the way taxis flagrantly violate the rules of the road every single day will one day get me shot. it is why i have never really wanted a firearm. i know i will put a couple of holes in some idiots car if i really lose it. maybe it's just a vitamin deficiency or something that's creating my less than tolerant mood swings. guess i need to get that checked out sometime

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## ShaneW (28/11/14)

ET said:


> hi my name is ettiene and i suffer from road rage. the sheer amount of idiots on the road is beyond my ability to rationally comprehend. add to the mix the way taxis flagrantly violate the rules of the road every single day will one day get me shot. it is why i have never really wanted a firearm. i know i will put a couple of holes in some idiots car if i really lose it. maybe it's just a vitamin deficiency or something that's creating my less than tolerant mood swings. guess i need to get that checked out sometime



wooooo saaaaa....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (28/11/14)

Lol


----------



## Daniel (29/11/14)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...j4E2exGQH3pyeHKZKY9Bf5ydgCE/htmlview?sle=true


----------



## VapeSnow (29/11/14)

Daniel said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...j4E2exGQH3pyeHKZKY9Bf5ydgCE/htmlview?sle=true


Dude nice one. Thx for the hard work.


----------



## Daniel (29/11/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Dude nice one. Thx for the hard work.



LOL sorry should have added I did not compile this .... hope it was helpful though


----------



## Daniel (1/12/14)

@MorganSa just bought that Istick combo , any extra love like some free coils or something you can throw in with my order PM me


----------



## MorganSa (1/12/14)

Daniel said:


> @MorganSa just bought that Istick combo , any extra love like some free coils or something you can throw in with my order PM me



You got it....


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

MorganSa said:


> You got it....



@MorganSa, we have registered vendors who pay a monthly fee to participate in this forum. And as such, do not allow unsolicited promotions etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (1/12/14)

Alex said:


> @MorganSa, we have registered vendors who pay a monthly fee to participate in this forum. And as such, do not allow unsolicited promotions etc.



I do apologize was not aware of the vendor fee and unsolicited promotions ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorganSa (2/12/14)

Alex said:


> @MorganSa, we have registered vendors who pay a monthly fee to participate in this forum. And as such, do not allow unsolicited promotions etc.



Alex, I am not a vendor...sorry for my post! It won't happen again...BTW thank you for your info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

